# Pork Butt Injection Recipes...



## Greg Rempe (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyone have a simple but good injection recipe for butts?  Doing 4 tomorrow and would like to inject some to see how it is.

Thanks


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 19, 2008)

INGREDIENTS

3/4 cup apple, juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup salt
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce

DIRECTIONS

Inject shoulder with injection solution (1/2 oz. Per pound).
 Coat well with rub mixture (4 oz. Per shoulder).
 Gently pat shoulder so rub will adhere.


This is Chris Lilly's (Big Bob Gibson's fame) pork shoulder injection, never heard a bad word about it.


----------



## Bbqbrad (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, go with that one. I use it in competition. Done well for me!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Anyone have a simple but good injection recipe for butts?  Doing 4 tomorrow and would like to inject some to see how it is.
> 
> Thanks



1 cup Fab P
1 cup water
1 cup apple juice


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 20, 2008)

No Fab P for me Dallas...I need stuff I can use around the house.  Thanks for the recipe Bruce!  I'll try that one tonight!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Anyone have a simple but good injection recipe for butts?  Doing 4 tomorrow and would like to inject some to see how it is.
> 
> Thanks



Greg is bbqing????????????


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 20, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":10lxp3l5]Anyone have a simple but good injection recipe for butts?  Doing 4 tomorrow and would like to inject some to see how it is.
> 
> Thanks



Greg is bbqing????????????

[/quote:10lxp3l5]

*OUCH*...ya know, I got a new Klose in the attic that I need to try!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought Greg was still snowed in.  

I will be watching for you your progress reports.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":q29kfacc][quote="Greg Rempe":q29kfacc]Anyone have a simple but good injection recipe for butts?  Doing 4 tomorrow and would like to inject some to see how it is.
> 
> Thanks



Greg is bbqing????????????

[/quote:q29kfacc]

*OUCH*...ya know, I got a new Klose in the attic that I need to try!  [/quote:q29kfacc]

Im Jelouse of the Klose.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 20, 2008)

I used that cajun injector stuff JB demos to us... The apple juice sounds awesome though...


----------

